# Home schooling in Portugal.



## crystalmoon (Jul 25, 2012)

Hi, I am home schooling my two children. If anyone else is home schooling in Portugal, I would love to hear from you. Or if anyone would like help or information with regard to home schooling in Portugal, please contact me.


----------



## markf8268 (Apr 23, 2016)

Hi my name is Mark and my wife and I along with our 13 year old son want to spend some about 11 months in portugal. We have home schooled him his whole life. What are the legalities of continuing home schooling in Portugal?


----------

